# Sweet retribution.



## Entai (Mar 21, 2011)

Has anyone ever lost all the time, then suddenly changed something up, either in their army, or their tactics?

I ask because I play WoC, and I dominate in team battles because I can sneak by without really doing anything until I get into CC with them. Unfortunatly, when I play 1v1, it gets pretty heated, but I always end up losing. Granted, I have only played maybe 10 games of fantasy.

I want to know if this kind of thing has happened to you, but you turned it around and started winning? What did you do to change the tide?


----------



## kain1989 (Dec 1, 2009)

yeah, I've been playing fantasy since 5 edition, and I lost for years, i'd get the occasional win here and there. It didn't help that I Played empire, which before 8th was actually pretty finesse in style. 

But now I've been winning more games than i'm losing, and that's with wood elves, and tomb kings.

the trick to fantasy is to figure out the movement phase, it's not fun to plan out, it's not cool like some pimped out hero, but i'd say that 60% of fantasy is the movement phase.


----------



## Gromrir Silverblade (Sep 21, 2010)

Playing as Dwarves you're pretty limited in what tactics you can employ but I've watched other people fall apart because they don't really have a game plan. Kain is spot on, in the movement phase, know where you want your units to be and stick to it. So what if the cannon shoots a few guys, keep going. Some of the opponents I play against have tried sneaking around terrain, but really it just gives me more turns of shooting. Have a plan and stick to it, to some extent you need to be flexible but if you know what you want each of your units to be doing and they do it, you'll win.


----------

